# اريد خلطة تصنيع معطر أرضيات



## spotcolor (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الكرام
ارجو ان تعطوني أفضل خلطة لتصنيع معطر الأرضيات 
( السائل الذي يضاف الى الماء عند مسح الأرض في المنازل والمستشفيات و... )
بالإضافة الى افضل طريقة لتحضيره لكمية 1 طن 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## spotcolor (15 مارس 2013)

يا اهل الخير

أين الردود ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مارس 2013)

الاخ الكريم هل المطلوب معطر فقط ام مطهر؟


----------



## spotcolor (16 مارس 2013)

السيد عبد القادر هو معطر للارض يضاف الى ماء الشطف لاعطاء رائحة ذكية للمنازل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مارس 2013)

السيد الفاضل المعطر هو المعطر وطالما سيستخدم على الماء فيكون المناسب العطر المائى والذى يستخدم مع المنظفات وان كانت توجد انواع لدى الشركات للتعطير خاصة 
استخدم عطر مائى من شركة فريدال مثلا او كامينا او كاتو اروماتك اى شركة اذا استخدمت محلول 1-5% سيكون جيد جدا وتبدا اسعارة من 15 جنيه للتر وحتى 200 جنيه حسب التركيز والنوع
وانا لا افرقة عن معطر المفروشات او معطر الجو المائى كلهم نفس الشىء ويمكن اضافة مواد بنسب ضعيفة مثل الجلسرين فى حالة المفروشات


----------



## spotcolor (16 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر هل المقصود ب 1-5% من كمية الماء 
اي ان اضع لكمية 120 ليتر ماقيمته 114 لتر ماء والباقي 6 لتر عطر مائي 
وان كنت مخطىء فأرج ان تزودني بالخلطة الصحيحة بجميع مقاديرها لكمية 1 طن
وحتى تكون بالصورة اكثر مايسمى بمعطر أرضيات ياتي مكتوب عليه منظف متعدد الإستعمالات


----------



## spotcolor (16 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر وجدت من خلال المنتدى هذه الطريقة وهي مختلفة كليا عن حديثنا فوق
لكل 100 كغ معطر ومنظف عام نضع التالي :
1- نينول فينول 9 ( 3 كغ )
2- تكسابون ( 2 كغ )
حمض السيتريك ( 1 كغ ) هو مادة حافظة ويلمع بنفس الوقت
3- العطر الزيتي ( 2 كغ ) 
4- اللون 
وتكملة البرميل الى 100 كغ من الماء

ارجو ان تشرح لي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 مارس 2013)

الاخ الكريم هذه التركيبة للتنظيف وازالة البقع وهى معطرة انا فهمت من كلامك انك تريد معطر فقط يضاف الى المنظف كما اخبرت فى اول كلامك
لكن اى مادة سطحية بداية من السلفونيك الى النونيل فينول تكفى للحصول على منظف للارضيات وتتوقف على التكلفة 
هذه التركيبة ممتازة ولكن ضرورى اضافة الماء الساخن الى التكسابون والنونيل فينول قليلا قليلا مع التقليب حتى تمام التخفيف ثم بعد ذلك اضافة باقى الماء مباشرة وهو بارده


----------



## spotcolor (16 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر
بتمنى منك انك تتحملني شوي لان الظاهر في اختلاف بالاسماء بين مصر وسوريا 
وخصوصا اني مبتدىْ 
ساقرأ لك ماهو مكتوب على احدى العبوات الموجودة في محلي التجاري وارجو ان تعطيني التركيبة بالتفصيل الممل
مكتوب على العبوة : 
يحتوي من 5% الى 10% مواد فعالة سطحية لاشاردية او شاردية - مواد مذيبة - زيوت عطرية - مواد حافظة - ملونات

وهذه هي التركيبة التي اريدها لانها المطلوبة محليا في سوريا
ارجو التكرم ووضع التراكيب مع الكميات وطريقة صناعتها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 مارس 2013)

اخى الفاضل
المواد السطحية هى الخامات التى لها تاثير على التوتر السطحى منها ماهو متاين او تشاردى او غير متاين وتعنى لاتشاردى
المتاين او التشاردى مثل السلفونات او التكسابون
اللاتشاردى او غير المتاين مثل النونيل فينول
المواد المذيبة فى هذه الحالة ممكن ايزوبروبانول او حتى جليكول او جلسرين وكلها كحولات
فمن التركيبة التى ذكرتها ممكن ان نصل الى
سلفونات الصوديوم 10% او تكسابون n 70 8%
نونيل فينول( سميسول) 5%
ايزوبروبانول 5%
اسانس مائى 0.5%--1%
مانع بكتريا 0.3%
لون كمية مناسبة

وبكدة يبقى قدرنا نترجم التركيبة المذكورة 
ملحوظة انسب شىء للاذابة ان تذيب التكسابون والسيميسول فى الكحول اولا ثم تضاف الماء
بالنسبة للزوجة يمكن زيادتها باضافة ملح طعام عادى بنسبة من 1%--2% حسب الطلب


----------



## spotcolor (20 مارس 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> المواد السطحية هى الخامات التى لها تاثير على التوتر السطحى منها ماهو متاين او تشاردى او غير متاين وتعنى لاتشاردى
> المتاين او التشاردى مثل السلفونات او التكسابون
> اللاتشاردى او غير المتاين مثل النونيل فينول
> ...



شكرا لك استاذ عبد القادر
ولقد وصف لي احد الكيميائيين في احد المواقع هذه التركيبة

لكل 100 كغ ماء نضيف 1 كغ تكسابون والباقي عطر ولون ومادة حافظة 
كم من الممكن ان يكون مقدار العطر واللون والمادة الحافظة ومااسم المادة الحافظة اذا اعجبتك التركيبة

ومارأيك بها في ظل ارتفاع الاسعار الجنوني


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 مارس 2013)

هى الفكرة هنا انت عايز شكل المنتج ايه؟ لو فى لزوجة الماء يبقى التركيبة جميلة وياريت تبدل التكسابون بالسميسول لانه اكثر فاعلية فى ازاله البقع والتنظيف لكن لو محتاج للمنتج لزوجة عالية يبقى تزود المواد السطحية زى ما مكتوب على المنتج عندك او تستخدم التركيبة دى وتزيد لها المتخن واسمه اما كاربوكسى ميثيل سيليلوز وده الارخص او هيدروكسى مثيل سليلوز وفيه متخنات كتير لكنك لو رفعت السلفونيك مثلا الى 5% ومعاه تكسابون 2% تقدر تضع ملح لزيادة اللزوجه بدون استخدامات لمتخنات
المواد الحافظة كتير جدا تبدا من الفورمالين الممنوع استخدامه لكنه على ارض الواقع يستخدم وهناك العديد من المنتوجات باسماء تجارية لو تخبرنى شركات ايه المشهورة عندك فى سوريا ابلغك الاسم التجارى لها الذى يصلح مع المنظفات
اعذرنى انا ارد عليك فى المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة ولكنى ارحب باى ايميل من حضرتك


----------



## spotcolor (23 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر شكرا لرحابة صدرك 

بخصوص المنتجات عندنا لاتوجد بها لزوجة ابدأ حيث تبدو كالماء الملون وعطره فواح 
ولكن هذا مايكتب عليها 
وسأحاول إعطاءك اسماء الشركات


----------



## fadiza17 (25 مارس 2013)

اخي الكريم هل تقصد انك تريد تركيبه سائل تنظيف الارض مثل الكارمل مثلا ؟


----------



## spotcolor (25 مارس 2013)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخي الكريم هل تقصد انك تريد تركيبه سائل تنظيف الارض مثل الكارمل مثلا ؟



نعم اخي الكريم مثل الكرمل


----------



## spotcolor (26 مارس 2013)

*fadiza17* 
الاخ الكريم انا بانتظار إجابتك على احر من الجمر


----------



## spotcolor (28 مارس 2013)

للرفع


----------



## مازن81 (28 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر جزاك الله خير جزاء
على كرمك وعطائك


----------



## spotcolor (29 مارس 2013)

ياشباب اريد ان اصل لتركيبة نهائية فالرجاء المشاركة 
لكل 100 كغ ماء نحتاج 1 كغ تكسابون 
ولكن كم احتاج من العطر ؟؟؟؟
العطر المطلوب هو اللافندر - الليمون - البرتقال - الورد - الصنوبر................. هذه العطور المطلوبة بشكل عام
كم أحتاج ملون ؟؟؟؟
حسب مافهمت من الاخوة في مواضيع عديدة في هذا المنتدى ان التكسابون هو عامل استحلاب ومذيب للعطر 
فهل أحتاج لإضافة الكحول ؟؟
الرجاء المشاركة والتوضيح 
المنتج فقط لتعطير الارضيات وليس مثل الديتول 
وكما قال الأخ *fadiza17* 
مثل سائل الكرمل في سوريا والذي سعره الأن 85 ليرة سورية


----------



## atef7000 (29 مارس 2013)

الأخ الكريم خلطة الأخ عبد القادر مثالية جدا ومقدار العطر مسألة ترجع اليك فممكن تضع 100 الى 300 جرام عطر والكحول الأيزوبروبيلى مطلوب للشفافية


----------



## spotcolor (31 مارس 2013)

طيب يا أخوة في مجال اعرف دور التكسابون بالخلطة ؟؟
هل من اجل الحصول على رغوة ؟؟
وهل يساهم في تذويب العطر في الماء ؟؟ وهل يجعل المنتج شفاف ؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 مارس 2013)

اساسا التكسابون موجود فى تركيبة العطر المائى والتكسابون هو مساعد بلل (ويتنج اجنت) ويستخدم ايضا كعامل استحلاب انيونى ومنظف خفيف فهو يستخدم كمنظف فى الشامبو و الشاور جيل وله رغوة عاليه نسبيا وايضا يستخدم كمادة ابتلال فى بعض المنتجات الخاصة بتجهيز المنسوجات ذات الالياف الطبيعية ويمكن استخدامه كمادة استحلاب مع الزيوت وبعض الشموع واذا لم نكن فى حاجة للرغوة يمكن ايقافها باستخدام مادة مانعة للرغوة (ديفومر) سليكونى او غير سيليكونى ويتميز بتحمله للحرارة بعكس الغير ايونى مثل النونيل فينول (السيميسول)


----------



## spotcolor (31 مارس 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر انت رائع بمعلوماتك 
واحب ان ارى ردودك دائما في مواضيعي حيث انني ارتاح لرؤية اسمك وانت تعلق على موضوع او استفسار 
سبحان الله في ناس بتنحب من دون ماتنشاف بالمصري ( في ناس بتحبها من غير ماتشوفها ) وانت واحد منهم
بالاضافة لهيك بدي منك تأكدلي ان استخدام الخلطة بهذه الطريقة يكون صحيح 
وهل التكسابون يجعل المنتج شفاف او حليبي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 أبريل 2013)

احبك الذى احببتمونا فيه بارك الله فيك يا اخى وانا اعتذر لقلة دخولى نظرا للظروف الصحية
وجود التكسابون او اى ويتنج مع الماء يعطى سائل شفاف اكيد الا فى وجود اى مادة زيتية او شموع تستحلب مع الماء هى التى تعطى الشكل الحليبى وتوجد مواد تعطى الشكل الحليبى بالاضافة المباشرة مثل المكسيموم بلك والذى يضاف على شامبو العبايات او البوب كافير الذى يضاف الى الفلاش لتنظيف السيراميك والمراحيض وكلا له مهمته وكنت قد جربت اضافة انيونيك سوفتنر بنسبة ضئلة على اى منتج لاعطاء الشكل الحليبى ونجح كما وانه توجد لدى شركات الاسانسات انواع تعطى الشكل الحليبى بمجرد اضافة العطر على الماء بدون ان تفصل بيكون العطر اساسه زيتى لكنه يحتوى على مواد سطحية لاستحلابه فى الماء


----------



## spotcolor (1 أبريل 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر 
شكرا لردودك وعافاك الله واشفاك من كل مرض 
معلوماتك واضحة 
ولكن ما أرغب به انا هو ان يكون السائل شفاف مثل الماء الملون تماما لان هذه المنتجات مطلوبة لدينا أكثر من المنتجات ذات الشكل الحليبي


----------



## spotcolor (14 أبريل 2013)

استاذي الكريم عبد القادر رايت اليوم وانا اتصفح المواضيع القديمة في احد مشاركاتك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t335149.html
انك لم تذكر التكسابون في التركيبة الخاصة بسائل جلي الصحون 
هل التركيبة كافية من دون تكسابون وهل تعطي رغوة


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (8 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا الاخ الكريم عبد القادر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه:20:


----------



## الجريسي (7 فبراير 2015)

معلومات قيمة تستحق الشكر والثناء ...


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (20 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يبارك فيك يجزاك خير يا ملاك علي الارض يا م *عبدالقادر2*​


----------



## أحمد ولد محمد (21 يوليو 2015)

باركالله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة يا أخانا عبدالقادر ولواني أحتاجاليها لكن المصطلحات عندي فيها مشكلة لأنها عندنا بالمغرب هنا لا تعرف إلا بالفرنسية


----------

